# Mortar and pestle plus owl bottles?



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2012)

Just curious how many bottles have both an owl and a mortar and pestle embossed on them? Here is my favorite. Lets see yours!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is one from Enid OK


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are some from Gorham N.H., Hartford CT, Pittsburgh PA and Chicago IL.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 12, 2012)

And here are some more.  From Allegheny PA and Chattanooga TN.  The other two owls in the picture are sitting on other things.


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

New Britain, Connecticut


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Natchez, Mississippi


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Coeymans, New York


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Valdez, Alaska


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Traverse City, Michigan


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Bellingham, Washington (one leg is on pestle handle)


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Lewiston, Idaho


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Hinsdale, New Hampshire


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, great response and great collections you all have. I love it! That Alaska is something, pretty scare one there I'd bet..Thanks for sharing all your wonderful pics!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 12, 2012)

OH MY GOSH ! ! !

 That is EXACTLY the type of bottle I am looking for. I really like them and would pay well for any duplicates you have or any others you all might have. These were often times knock offs of the very successful Owl Drug Company of San Francisco which tried to capitalize on the ODC success. I collect those also but am more interested in the knock offs. 

 Thank you for sharing these, it's the most comlete collection I have seen in a LOOOOOONG time.   FANTASTIC !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is mine. I forget where I got this. I dug a few clear ones but I gave them to a friend.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: timeinabottle
> 
> Wow, great response and great collections you all have. I love it! That Alaska is something, pretty scare one there I'd bet..Thanks for sharing all your wonderful pics!


 
 I know the Alaska one is on my wish list.  Unfortunately it would not be in my budget unless I dug one.  Which is not very likely in Illinois []


----------



## botlguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a not so good picture of one of mine I got from a fellow forum member about 6 months ago. It's embossed FOR / (OWL on a rock) OWL OIL / ALL / PAIN. It's the only one I have that is not THE OWL DRUG CO.  If you look at all of the TODC bottles they include the "THE" in their name or "T" in their logo. The others are pretenders to the throne. I like the pretenders A LOT. I Want MORE, MORE, MORE.


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are some more ow picture druggists but some of these do not have pestle & mortar on them.
 Richmond, Indiana


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

St. John, New Brunswick


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Florence, Colorado


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Shelbyville, Tennessee


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Seven Troughs, Nevada


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

England, Arkansas


----------



## stephengray (Apr 12, 2012)

Greenville, Mississippi


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stephengray
> 
> Seven Troughs, Nevada


 
 My digging friend and I were just talking about Seven Troughs bottles. If you ever want to sell that, I would definitely be interested. []  ~Mike


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm glad this post isn't drying up. What a bunch of cool bottles ya all have posted here. Impressive. I like that Owl Oil! Never heard of one of those before. I did meet a guy once who had a pickup truck bed full of owl turds! Said he could get 25 cents apiece for them from the Universities who discected them to look at the little mouse bones in there! I stick to digging bottles, not turds..thank you!  I know there are several varieties of Gillette bottles with owls on them. I had 2 different ones and sold them many years ago and wished I had them now. Arghhh.!!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are some examples of other animals and people with a mortar and pestle.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Some snakes


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

A lion


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

A Cat.... sorry for bad picture


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

A bear


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

A man


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

An angel


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is a better view of the cat one


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm very impressed DruggistBottles and stephengray!  You guys have awesome collections. I just have a wide variety of alot of stuff.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree, AWESOME thread. Let's keep it going. I'll try to add some of my better TODC. pieces.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 14, 2012)

The last Seven Troughs owl that I dug fetched several hundred bucks, Also, the owl on mortar was trade marked by the Owl Drug Co, an indicator that the druggists with that symbol were very likely Owl agencies.


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

I like this one with two states on it.  Interstate Drug Store from Texarkana.


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

nice tiny 1/2 ounce owl from Denver - I think that picture 1/2 ounce druggists are hard to find


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

a large San Francisco druggist with three lions in a shield emblem


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

nice shield from Beloit, Wisconsin


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

Farmington, New Hampshire with tulip or flower


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

Yonkers, New York with Statue of Liberty


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

White Pigeon, Michigan with embossed horseshoe - most horseshoes are outlines only


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

a rare one from Tulsa, Oklahoma with a Quaker man on it


----------



## stephengray (Apr 17, 2012)

Toledo, Ohio with stag on it.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 25, 2012)

These were all very interesting ~ I loved the angel one ~ THANKS everyone for posting ~


----------

